

Credit card-sized flexible screen+battery device: the Bitcoincard - mrb
http://www.bitcoincard.org/

======
measlyweasel
I was cracking up over the big unattributed quote at the bottom of the product
page: "This will change everything"

------
The_Sponge
Completely unrealistic but a cool "device of the future" video.

~~~
SirPalmerston
Definitely. I can't see everybody having one of those in a year or two.

